# Firewall beim booten ausschalten



## Darkhell (28. Juni 2006)

Hi Leuts,

Ich suche einen Bootparameter der die Firewall beim booten des Installationssystems auschaltet, sodass ich per vnc die Installation fortführen kann. Ebenfalls währe es mir hilfreich einen Parameter anzugeben der eine Log-Datei erstellt die mir alles aufführt was beim Booten des Systems passiert. Ich will eine Remote-Installation auf einem Dedicated Server durchführen, da der Provider nur ein System unterstützt. Für ein weiteres müsste ich bezahlen. Ich habe die /boot/grub/menu.lst schon soweit editiert.



> *title install
> root (hd0,7)
> kernel /boot/linux.install ramdisk_size=65536 noapic splash=verbose manual=0 insmod=3c59x  hostip=XX.XX.XXX.XX netmask=255.255.255.0 gateway=XX.XX.XXX.X  vnc=1 vncpassword=xxxxxx install=ftp://141.2.1.7/pub/unix/linux/Mirror/opensuse.org/opensuse/distribution/SL-10.0-OSS/inst-source/
> initrd /boot/initrd.install
> *



Dann habe ich den Befehl 


> grubonce 3


ausgeführt, da es der 4. Eintrag in der menu.lst ist und es ja bei 0 anfängt.
Nun habe ich den Server neu gestartet. Jetzt ist er pingbar, aber er gibt keine Ports von sich (mit nmap eines anderen Server getestet, da also ausgeschlossen, das mein Router spinnt).

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Daten:

SuSE 9.3
AMD Opteron 1.8GHz 64Bit DualCore (Daher der noapic Parameter in der menu.lst)

Darkhell


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob es einen Bootparameter zum deaktivieren der Firewall gibt. Mir ist da jetzt auf jeden Fall nichts bekannt in der Richtung (auch wenn das nicht heissen muss, dass es nichts gibt).
Wenn Du nach dem Boot per SSH reinkommst kannst Du ja einfach *iptables -F* eingeben um die Filter-Regeln zu loeschen.
Vorher solltest Du aber noch pruefen ob die Policies der eingebauten Chains, vor allem INPUT und OUTPUT auf ACCEPT stehen, ansonsten schliesst Du Dich naemlich vollstaendig aus.


----------



## Darkhell (29. Juni 2006)

Wie stelle ich die denn auf accept?

Also intern auf meinem lokalen pc  das ja.... ich hab auf meinem ja auch suse druff und das intern von win to linux mal ausprobiert: alles einwandfrei. sogar mit noapic obwohl der pc kein dualcore is.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2006)

Darkhell hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie stelle ich die denn auf accept?




```
iptables -P Kette ACCEPT
```

Recht umfassende Informationen zur Nutzung von IPTables kannst Du auch aus meinem Tutorial dazu entnehmen.


----------



## Darkhell (29. Juni 2006)

OK, dass mit den IP-Tables hab ich kapiert nun werd ich es am Server   Jetzt prtobier ich das mal an meinem lokalen pc (per dyndns).   Danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Darkhell (29. Juni 2006)

Ich habe nun vor dem Rebooten geguckt ob alles auf accept steht und dann die Regeln gelöscht. Nun habe ich neu gestartet und habe den gleichen Fehler wie vorher. Gibt es eine Option die alles mitschreibt was während dem booten passiert?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2006)

Die Filter-Regeln werden wahrscheinlich beim Booten gesetzt. Das ganze wird ja nicht gespeichert sondern jedes Mal beim Boot von einem Script erledigt.
Du kannst in den Log-Files sehen was beim Boot abgelaufen ist, und auch mit dmesg solltest Du zumindest die letzten was weiss ich wie vielen Befehle vom Boot sehen.
Also Ketten leeren und rebooten ist keine Gute Idee, denn das bringt rein garnichts.

Das Beste wird wohl sein das Firewall-Script zu finden und dort die von Dir benoetigten Ports zu oeffnen, denn so ein Server ohne Paket-Filter ist auch nicht so ganz das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Darkhell (30. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Filter-Regeln werden wahrscheinlich beim Booten gesetzt. Das ganze wird ja nicht gespeichert sondern jedes Mal beim Boot von einem Script erledigt.
> Du kannst in den Log-Files sehen was beim Boot abgelaufen ist, und auch mit dmesg solltest Du zumindest die letzten was weiss ich wie vielen Befehle vom Boot sehen.
> Also Ketten leeren und rebooten ist keine Gute Idee, denn das bringt rein garnichts.
> 
> Das Beste wird wohl sein das Firewall-Script zu finden und dort die von Dir benoetigten Ports zu oeffnen, denn so ein Server ohne Paket-Filter ist auch nicht so ganz das Gelbe vom Ei.


Also muss ich jetzt den Kernel aufmachen und das script suchen?


// edit

ähm gibt es eine option um RAID Treiber zu laden denn Die Festplatte ist, wie ich eben festgestellt hab eine RAID-Festplatte


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juni 2006)

Der Kernel und das Script sind 2 ganz verschiedene Paar Schuhe.
Die Boot-Scripts duerftest Du unter /etc/rc.d finden.

Wie jetzt? Ein Platte und die ist RAID? 
Was fuer einen RAID-Controller hast Du denn? Oder ist das reines Software-RAID?


----------

